# Preacher Draws First Blood



## mlandrum (Oct 13, 2018)

I made a commitment  to shoot only my BP this year for deer and so off I went this morning, In scouting for BP I make sure my set up is always in range of my weapon that way if i see one, it's shoot able. With stands in place off I went this morning!!! At 9;30 here he came I'm shooting 80grains of powder with a 270 Ario-tip in my Pursuit and man what a results. This week I'm taking some days off since the rut has started here on the coast, so, hope to have some more pictures coming as the week unrolls. This was an 8-pt , 5 years old!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Dangyankee (Oct 13, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 13, 2018)

That's a goodun! Congrats


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Whitetailwishes (Oct 13, 2018)

Congratulations. That is awesome.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 13, 2018)

Congratulations. Super nice buck. 
Jeff


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 13, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 13, 2018)

Way to roll at smoke wagon! Gooden!


----------



## HughW2 (Oct 14, 2018)

Great buck!
Congrats!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice deer! I shot a young buck yesterday.  I'm also shooting 80 grains of Blackhorn and a 250 gn TC shockwave.  Passed through stem to stern.  Only the second black powder deer for me, but two bang/flops so far. I'm becoming a believer in the big and slow bullet theory.  I live in Bulloch county and saw five dead bucks on the roadside last week.  They are rutting hard here.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 14, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> Nice deer! I shot a young buck yesterday.  I'm also shooting 80 grains of Blackhorn and a 250 gn TC shockwave.  Passed through stem to stern.  Only the second black powder deer for me, but two bang/flops so far. I'm becoming a believer in the big and slow bullet theory.  I live in Bulloch county and saw five dead bucks on the roadside last week.  They are rutting hard here.


Way to go Bobby, I was raised over in Sylvania till I was drafted sand never went backI’ve Been Pastor In Brunswick for 42 years and love to hunt these swamp deer and hogs??


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 14, 2018)

?congrats.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 14, 2018)

Great job preacher...……….


----------



## Dub (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice buck !!!!!!


----------



## Fork Horn (Oct 14, 2018)

Very nice buck.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Oct 14, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## shawnrice (Oct 14, 2018)

congrats Preacher ,very nice


----------



## snuffy (Oct 15, 2018)

GREAT deer.
Congratulations


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2018)

Dandy buck .. Congratulations


----------



## Stumper (Oct 15, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 15, 2018)

Good one Preacher.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 15, 2018)

mlandrum said:


> Way to go Bobby, I was raised over in Sylvania till I was drafted sand never went backI’ve Been Pastor In Brunswick for 42 years and love to hunt these swamp deer and hogs??


I grew up in White Oak, just below you.  Our church was so small the preacher was on a circuit and only came once a month.  He covered Waverly and Horse Stomp as well.  I would have gladly trade you the coastal plains for Tuckahoe.  You should come back home and hunt it.


----------

